# Badal Announces NAMDHARI Chair At GNDU !



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 16, 2007)

Badal at Namdhari Darbar: Announces chair in dehdhari guru's name at GNDU 

Written by WSN Network Wednesday, March 14, 2007 






*Bhani Sahib:* One of the first places where Punjab CM Parkash Singh Badal paid obeisance after ascending to the throne for the fourth time was the Namdhari Darbar at Bhaini Sahib. On March 6, Badal duly appeared before the man who calls himself, and is referred to by everyone as, Satguru Ram Singh Ji, bowed before him and also announced reviving a chair at Guru Nanak Dev University in the name of "Satguru Jagjit Singh Ji

A chair named after a 'dehdhari' guru at a university named after the found of Sikh religion Guru Nanak Dev announced by a panthic government!

Badal also addressed a congregation organized by Namdhari Darbar. He was accompanied by Charanjit Singh Atwal, deputy Speaker of the Lok Sabha, whose son has recently tasted defeat in Assembly elections. A press release officially issued by the government said Badal paid : "his gratitude to Sri Satguru Jagjit Singh Ji for extending his blessings and support to the SAD-BJP during the recent elections in Punjab."






 On his part, Atwal said, "Satguru Jagjit Singh Ji was carrying out the mission of the Satguru in carving a harmonious society." 

Others who were present included BJP MP Avinash Rai Khanna, BJP minister Manoranjan Kalia, H S Hanspal, President of Namdhari Darbar and Surinder Singh, Vice President of Namdhari Darbar. Badal also received siropas from "Satguru" Jagjit Singh.

Roll call of those in attendance is also necessary for the record because future generations of Sikhs should know who all were at hand to witness such great fight put up by the Akali Dal against the dera system and the concept of 'dehdhari gurus'. Those present included Hira Singh Gabria, Master Mohan Lal (both ministers), Harish Rai Dhanda, Sat Pal Gosian, Jagjivan Singh Khirnia, Sadhu Singh Dharmsot, Amarjit Singh Sahi, (all MLAs), Inder Iqbal Singh Atwal, Mahesh Inder Singh Grewal, Kirpal Singh Khirnian, Jagdish Singh Garcha, Santa Singh Umedpuri, Ajmer Singh Dhillon and Baba Jagroop Singh. 





----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

